# Help for a noobie??



## Wes (Jan 16, 2011)

OK...Straight up, I am a noob here. I fired a 22 cal pistol as a kid at cans but nothing else in 40 years. I do have a shotgun in the home for defense there, but I have never owned a handgun .

The world is nuts and I have come to the conclusion I need to keep/ carry a means of a quick access reliable ccw that I can handle. I am a smaller frame guy, 5'10 '' 165 lbs and hands as small as a friggin woman, lol.I also have a budget here, I prefer $400 - $500 range .It is my intent to get my cc permit but I would like to get the gun and qualify with what I will be shooting. 

I want a gun that is reliable, holds it's value, is easy break down to clean , and all the normal yada yada ...but I also want one that is fun to shoot because I plan on spending a LOT of time at local range shootin it to get reasonably accurate. 
I have read multiple reviews, watched multiple video/reviews/demos.I do not know blink about handguns but I am a bright guy and here is what I think I know.

I think I want (initially) a compact 9mm. I would prefer to shoot model of gun I buy first, but the rental ranges in my area are rare. After reading, watching , talking to friends that are shooters etc I think I would fancy a Glock26 or Ruger SR9C. TBH I am leaning SRC9.

Any input here ?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Find a basic handgun safety course and a range that rents so you can try out not just hold in hand. This way you will find what works for you. I am 5'8", 165 lbs. and carry a 1911a1 every day but that is me and it may or may not fit you. Listen, learn and try out, then spend your money on what works for you.


----------



## Wes (Jan 16, 2011)

tony pasley said:


> Find a basic handgun safety course and a range that rents so you can try out not just hold in hand. This way you will find what works for you. I am 5'8", 165 lbs. and carry a 1911a1 every day but that is me and it may or may not fit you. Listen, learn and try out, then spend your money on what works for you.


Indeed I plan to take the full boat safety/ cc permit/basic training course ....I can get a 6 month range membership with cc course/ test/ certification at a local range for $100.00. Sadly, my local range is VERY limited on 9MM compact rentals.

Yes I know it comes down to picking a gun you feel good with, but I do not have the luxury of shooting a variety of guns....I am therefore relegated to purchasing a generally dependable pistol I can learn with...I am well aware the best option is to shoot with a variety and pick one that feels good but I simply do not have that luxury. 1911's look awesome but tbh my gut tells me for cc I want a smaller frame ...


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

In addition to Calibers, you can also drive a little ways to Handgunners in Burlington. Handgunners has a Glock 26 rental gun as well as a Springfield XD9 sub-compact and Sig P239. I bet they would arrange for you to fire an SR9C if you are serious about purchasing one.


----------



## Wes (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Couch Potato, good to hear of another range nearby...30 ish miles. I will also ask the guys at Calibers.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Calibers is a good place to try guns. They let you swap freely between the guns for one rental fee. I drive over there when I want to shoot on a Sunday afternoon. If you do drive over to Handgunners, you might as well stop in at Mace Sports in Mebane. They have one of the best selections of guns at good prices in the area.


----------



## rmb1059 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a Walther PPKs that i like very much. It is not big, but it packs a good punch. You should be able to find one in your price range.


----------

